# The Seven Words Which Many Men Fear



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2022)

SandyR said:


>


Can you guess what they are?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

Go look for it in my purse..!


----------



## JustDave (Oct 8, 2022)

"Honey, we need to talk"

Oops that's only five, but that's the worse one.


----------



## Blessed (Oct 8, 2022)

I cancelled the subcription to your sports!!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

if you watch the video it says it in there.. just scroll to the last minute..


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 8, 2022)

“My brakes are making a peculiar squeal!”


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 8, 2022)

JustDave said:


> "Honey, we need to talk"
> 
> Oops that's only five, but that's the worse one.


^^ This one.

I can't watch videos at home. Maybe someone will provide a hint?


----------



## Beezer (Oct 8, 2022)

Okay. Who didn't refill the milk bag?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 8, 2022)

The Seven Words Which Many Men Fear​


hollydolly said:


> Go look for it in my purse..!


Yeah, that's what I got from the vid (after seven event filled minutes)

But

These seven are a tad more earth shattering 

'Guess what? I missed my monthly cycle'


----------



## JustDave (Oct 8, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I can't watch videos at home. Maybe someone will provide a hint?


Often times, somewhere on the waiting to be activated screen there is a thing that says "Watch on Utube."  I think you can click on that and it takes you directly to Utube.  Some sites filter certain Utube videos and won't allow them to pass through.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 8, 2022)

Thank you, @JustDave . I can't watch videos at home because I don't have enough Internetz.


----------



## JustDave (Oct 8, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Thank you, @JustDave . I can't watch videos at home because I don't have enough Internetz.


I imagine there are probably lots of places in Northern BC where that's the case.  It's one of those trade offs when you live in one of the most beautiful places on Earth.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> ^^ This one.
> 
> I can't watch videos at home. Maybe someone will provide a hint?


I've already written the answer ...


----------



## Jondalar7 (Oct 8, 2022)

Honey, I think that I am pregnant. When my girlfriend said those seven words the direction of my life changed at 17.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 8, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I imagine there are probably lots of places in Northern BC where that's the case.  It's one of those trade offs when you live in one of the most beautiful places on Earth.


I'm limited because I only have a smartphone, no computer. My neighbor has a home Internet plan with about 500 gb. But he pays about $500 a month for Internet and his family's phones.

Yes, it is beautiful here. At first it seemed a featureless place (no mountains, no ocean), but it has its beautiful moments.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I'm limited because I only have a smartphone, no computer. My neighbor has a home Internet plan with about 500 gb. But he pays about $500 a month for Internet and his family's phones.
> 
> Yes, it is beautiful here. At first it seemed a featureless place (no mountains, no ocean), but it has its beautiful moments.


$500 a month ?... why ?


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 8, 2022)

"You are experiencing a mid-life crisis".


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> $500 a month ?... why ?


Because this is Canada.


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

Where did you hide the remote dear?


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 9, 2022)

Tonight's game is only available to subscribers.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 9, 2022)

JustDave said:


> "Honey, we need to talk"
> 
> Oops that's only five, but that's the worse one.


Oh no, you are not, are you?


----------



## timoc (Oct 9, 2022)

"Drink up, chaps, the bar is closing."


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Because this is Canada.


so does everyone on here who lives in Canada pay such a high monthly premium ?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 9, 2022)

Penal extraction tool for a better tomorrow.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> so does everyone on here who lives in Canada pay such a high monthly premium ?


@hollydolly  .. in a word, "no". It depends where you live.
We pay around $230 for a phone/internet/cable bundle per month. 
Internet alone is around $90 per month.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 9, 2022)

The Honeydo list  is on the table.


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 9, 2022)

"Honey, does this make me look fat?"


----------



## IKE (Oct 9, 2022)

"Not tonight honey I have a headache".


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 9, 2022)

“Let me tell you what I did….”


----------



## charry (Oct 9, 2022)

Please Pass Me Both Of  Your Creditcard's ......


----------



## charry (Oct 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> so does everyone on here who lives in Canada pay such a high monthly premium ?


500 dollars .....that sounds alot .....what do you pay holly ?


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> so does everyone on here who lives in Canada pay such a high monthly premium ?


Depends what plan you have. My neighbor has lots of high-speed gigs, and 3 family members with phones.

I have one phone only, and I pay CAD 85 per month. 

Also, we live in an isolated area. We don't pay *more* because of that, but fewer companies serve the area, so there's less choice.

https://cansumer.ca/canada-internet-pricing/


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Depends what plan you have. My neighbor has lots of high-speed gigs, and 3 family members with phones.
> 
> I have one phone only, and I pay CAD 85 per month.
> 
> ...


yes , but I live in a rural area. I have superfast Fibre Broadband.. and pay for that, along with a Satellite TV subscription for over 800 chennels.. a landline phone, and 2 mobile phone packages.. and it costs £100 per month total  .. I think you need to check again  for the price of a plan for your needs..


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes , but I live in a rural area. I have superfast Fibre Broadband.. and pay for that, along with a Satellite TV subscription for over 800 chennels.. a landline phone, and 2 mobile phone packages.. and it costs £100 per month total  .. I think you need to check again  for the price of a plan for your needs..


Well, a rural area in England is different from an isolated area in Canada. The nearest larger town is 4 hours away by car. (Anything closer is a hamlet of 50-100 people.) The nearest small city is 8 hours away. The nearest real city is a 12-hour drive -- weather permitting.

Of course I checked all the available plans. There's only one cell phone company here.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2022)

Please don't look at the car yet...


----------



## Bella (Oct 9, 2022)

SandyR said:


>





SandyR said:


> *Can you guess what they are?*


My husband would never go in my purse. I'm not kidding. He'd ask for something, and I'd say, "It's in my purse". He'd get my purse and bring it to me. "I'd rather you get it. It's a minefield in there." 

BTW, it's not seven words, in the video it's nine words.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 9, 2022)

StarSong said:


> If your smartphone has internet (clearly it does because you're accessing this forum), why do you suppose you can't you watch videos on it?  My smartphone (not an iPhone or super expensive model) pulls up videos just fine.


Thank you for the question. My Internet plan is limited. (Not because I'm cheap; it's the best that was offered.) 

Sure I can watch a video, but it uses too much data. I download videos using the wifi at the library. But I don't go there often.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 9, 2022)

We are going shopping on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Fyrefox (Oct 12, 2022)

“_Do these pan_ts _make me look fat?”   _


----------



## oldpop (Oct 12, 2022)

Removed


----------



## ohioboy (Oct 12, 2022)

I went off the Pill last week!


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 13, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> “_Do these pan_ts _make me look fat?”   _


Does my bum look big in this?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2022)

Tell me what you think.  Be honest.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 19, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> The Seven Words Which Many Men Fear​
> 
> Yeah, that's what I got from the vid (after seven event filled minutes)
> 
> ...


Somehow, at my wife's age, I don't expect to hear those particular words !!  

I heard them 4 times in our early years.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 20, 2022)

Never mind the "seven" words men fear, there were three that used to strike terror in men- "the rabbit died".


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 20, 2022)

"My mother's spending vacation here with us.."


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 20, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> "My mother's spending vacation here with us.."


"My mother will be here this weekend."

"Sweetheart, does this make me look fat?"

"Listen Buster, if you talk to her......."

"How does the word "Daddy," grab you?"

"When did you say your pay-cheque arrives?"


----------



## Michael Z (Oct 20, 2022)

9 words I dread:
"Here a list of things to get at Walmart"


----------



## bowmore (Oct 20, 2022)

*9 WORDS WOMEN USE *

1. *Fine*: This is the word women use to end an argument when they are right and you need to shut up.

2. *Five Minutes*: If she is getting dressed, this means a half an hour. Five minutes is only five minutes if you have just been given five more minutes to watch the game before helping around the house.

3. *Nothing:* This is the calm before the storm. This means something, and you should be on your toes. Arguments that begin with nothing usually end in fine.

4. *Go Ahead*: This is a dare, not permission. Don't Do It!

5. *Loud Sigh*: This is actually a word, but is a non-verbal statement often misunderstood by men. A loud sigh means she thinks you are an idiot and wonders why she is wasting her time standing here and arguing with you about nothing. (Refer back to #3 for the meaning of nothing.)

6.* That's Okay*: This is one of the most dangerous statements a woman can make to a man. That's okay means she wants to think long and hard before deciding how and when you will pay for your mistake.

7. *Thanks*: A woman is thanking you, do not question, or Faint. Just say you're welcome.

8*. Whatever*: Is a women's way of saying (%#$*) YOU!

9. *Don't worry about it, I got it:* Another dangerous statement, meaning this is something that a woman has told a man to do several times, but is now doing it herself. This will later result in a man asking 'What's wrong?' For the woman's response refer to #3.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Oct 21, 2022)

*THE 7 WORDS THAT MEN FEAR:*

1- Sorry
2- the
3- store
4- is
5- out
6- of
7- beer.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 21, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> *THE 7 WORDS THAT MEN FEAR:*
> 
> 1- Sorry
> 2- the
> ...


When my daughter was 11, a song came on the radio. One of those where a man moans about feeling "so bad." I asked, "What would a man have to feel bad about?" My daughter said, "Ran out of beer."


----------



## Llynn (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm assuming most of these posts are in jest. Personally, I have never given a woman so much power over me that she could strike fear in me with her words.  With a 357 magnum yes, but not with words.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> so does everyone on here who lives in Canada pay such a high monthly premium ?


No we are in mid BC small town, and pay $250.00 per month for TV, Phone and Internet.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 21, 2022)

Yes, I think my neighbor has a super duper plan.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 21, 2022)

Bella said:


> My husband would never go in my purse. I'm not kidding. He'd ask for something, and I'd say, "It's in my purse". He'd get my purse and bring it to me. "I'd rather you get it. It's a minefield in there."
> 
> BTW, it's not seven words, in the video it's nine words.


Same here. I would never go into or through the wife's purse. Just something sacred about it.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 22, 2022)

Bella said:


> My husband would never go in my purse. I'm not kidding. He'd ask for something, and I'd say, "It's in my purse". He'd get my purse and bring it to me. "I'd rather you get it. It's a minefield in there."
> 
> BTW, it's not seven words, in the video it's nine words.


Well done your husband. What makes some think that marriage, or even cohabiting, entitles them access to all and sundry? Neither of us would ever open the other's mail, or search through the other's belongings.


----------

